# [gelöst] KDE4.3 - grafischer login

## uhai

Hallo Zusammen - noch jemand wach?

beim start meines Rechners habe ich jetzt immer einen Konsolen-Login. Dann mit startx in Kde 4.3. Seltsamerweise klappt startkde nicht, er vermißt $DISPLAY in /etc/conf.d/xdm.

Dort ist $DISPLAY allerdings gesetzt als KDE-4.3. Kwin und kdm sind ebenfalls als 4.3er installiert. In /user/kde taucht allerdings nur 3.5 als verfügbare Variante auf (immer noch!?)

Eigentlich hätte ich gerne wieder einen grafischen Login. Was tun? Was habe ich jetzt übersehen?

uhaiLast edited by uhai on Wed Dec 09, 2009 8:27 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## AmonAmarth

in meiner 

```
/etc/conf.d/xdm
```

 steht:

 *Quote:*   

> # We always try and start X on a static VT. The various DMs normally default
> 
> # to using VT7. If you wish to use the xdm init script, then you should ensure
> 
> # that the VT checked is the same VT your DM wants to use. We do this check to
> ...

 

und da steht rein garnichts von der $DISPLAY variable!

vielleicht mal kdm im DISPLAYMANAGER eintragen?

----------

## Josef.95

Jo, ich kann dem Rat von "AmonAmarth" eigentlich nur zustimmen..

Den "kdm" kann man dann via 

```
# /etc/init.d/xdm start
```

starten,

und wenn du beim booten kdm automatisch mitladen möchtest dann füge ihn noch dem default runlevel hinzu 

```
# rc-update add xdm default
```

(oder haben wir dein anliegen falsch verstanden? , bin mir da grad nicht so ganz sicher...)

----------

## uhai

@Josef95:

Daas habe ich beides schon gemacht. KDM startet trotzdem nicht.

@AmmonAmarth:

Dort habe ich Displaymanager=kde-4.3 gesetzt.

Aber:

 *Quote:*   

> # KDE-specific note: kdm-3.5 and kdm-4.0 are just examples. You will find all
> 
> # possible versions by looking at the directories in /usr/kde/. 

 

Dort ist bei mir nur 3.5 zu finden. Ein "emerge -pvt kdm" ergibt:

```
 emerge -pvt kdm

These are the packages that would be merged, in reverse order:

Calculating dependencies                                   ... done!

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kdm-4.3.1-r2  USE="consolekit handbook pam (-aqua) -debug (-kdeenablefinal) (-kdeprefix) -kerberos" 0 kB

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 kB

```

Eigentlich erwarte ich unter /usr/kde dann auch 4.3 zu finden. Wo ist das denn? und kde3.5 sollte eigentlich schon weg sein hier...

Wie kann ich überprüfen, welcher kdm jeztz aktuell läuft?

Und warum startet kdm nicht gleich wie Josef.95 angekündigt hat?

Und wo wird $Display definert? In /etc/conf.d/xdm jedenfalls nicht...

uhai

----------

## firefly

mit kde4 wird kde nicht mehr geslottet installiert sprich die kde pakete landen nicht mehr unter /usr/kde/<version>.

du musst DISPLAYMANAGER auf kdm setzen.

----------

## Josef.95

Auch:

dein kdm wurde mit USE="consolekit" gebaut, hast du da die Messages  *Quote:*   

> * You have compiled 'kdm' with consolekit support. If you want to use kdm,
> 
>  * make sure consolekit daemon is running and started at login time
> 
>  *
> ...

 beachtet, sprich "consolekit" dem default-runlevel hinzugefügt?

----------

## uhai

ja...

----------

## Josef.95

Noch mal zum besseren Verständnis,

ein "startx" als User funktioniert, dein kde startet und läuft auch korrekt,

sprich: zZt klappt nur der start von kdm nicht?

Lässt sich da was hilfreiches in der

 /var/log/kdm.log

finden?

----------

## musv

Überprüf mal, ob die Verzeichnisrechte der KDM-Config stimmen.

/usr/share/apps

bzw. 

/usr/share/apps/kdm

Ich musste die mal auf 755 manuell korrigieren.

----------

## uhai

@Josef.95:

Genau, startkde geht nicht, startx geht, KDE 4.3 läuft dann auch. Beim Start bemängelt er die fehlende $DISPLAY und kann /usr/bin/kdm nicht finden. ls findet sie schon, siehe hier:

```
 7223046 -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  142228  5. Dez 17:52 /usr/bin/kdm 
```

Der letzte Eintrag in kdm.log ist vom 29.11.2009!? Anscheinend logt da keiner mehr....  :Confused: 

In Xorg.0.log findet sich diese Warnungen, die alle nicht wirklich gravierend sind:

```
localhost uhai # cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log|grep "(WW)"

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" does not exist.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF" does not exist.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/" does not exist.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" does not exist.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF" does not exist.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/" does not exist.

(WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module type1

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module dri

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module dri2

```

Und das sind die Fehler dort:

```
localhost uhai # cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log|grep "(EE)"

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(EE) Failed to load module "type1" (module does not exist, 0)

(EE) Failed to load module "dri" (module does not exist, 0)

(EE) Failed to load module "dri2" (module does not exist, 0)
```

Also auch nicht so wild.

Wieso wird /usr/bin/kdm beim Start nicht gefunden, wenn ls es anzeigt? Schlussendlich läuft kde doch, also ist kdm auch da, oder?

@musv:

ls -ali /usr/:

```
...

378178 drwxr-xr-x 312 root    root     12288  7. Dez 23:06 share

...
```

und

ACHTUNG!! /usr/share/kdm gibt es so nicht!!! ?

Nur das hier habe ich gefunden:

ls -ali /usr/share/

```
...

825203 drwxr-xr-x   4 root root   4096 22. Okt 00:05 kde4

...

```

Also doch nicht installiert? Oder gibt es in KDE4 eine neue Verzeichnisstruktur?

uhai

----------

## Josef.95

Ich vermute das nach nach einem Update einige Config Dateien nicht, oder nicht korrekt aktualisiert wurden!?

dispatch-conf oder etc-update

hast du angewandt?

Ruf doch noch mal dein bevorzugtes Tool auf und prüfe ob es noch Dateien zu aktualisieren gibt.

----------

## uhai

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

> Ich vermute das nach nach einem Update einige Config Dateien nicht, oder nicht korrekt aktualisiert wurden!?
> 
> dispatch-conf oder etc-update
> 
> hast du angewandt?
> ...

 

Weiss ich nicht mehr..

aber sorry Josef.95 da passiert auch nichts - weder bei etc-update noch bei dispatch-conf...

Weitere Ideen?

uhai

----------

## AmonAmarth

 *uhai wrote:*   

> @Josef95:
> 
> Daas habe ich beides schon gemacht. KDM startet trotzdem nicht.
> 
> @AmmonAmarth:
> ...

 

FAIL!

trag "kdm" ein, beachte außerdem elog outputs (ich spiele auf consolekit an), außerdem ist HAL nicht unbedingt verkehrt zu starten (wenn das useflag aktiviert ist)

liefer bitte vernünftige log outputs von /var/log/Xorg.*.log (wenn dein kdmstart _nicht_ funktioniert hat)

----------

## uhai

 *AmonAmarth wrote:*   

> 
> 
> FAIL!
> 
> trag "kdm" ein, beachte außerdem elog outputs (ich spiele auf consolekit an), außerdem ist HAL nicht unbedingt verkehrt zu starten (wenn das useflag aktiviert ist)
> ...

 

elog für consolekit:

```
INFO: prepare

Applying consolekit-0.2.10-directory-leak.patch ...

Applying consolekit-0.2.10-cleanup_console_tags.patch ...

Applying consolekit-0.2.10-pam-add-nox11.patch ...

Applying consolekit-0.2.10-polkit-automagic.patch ...

Applying consolekit-0.3.0-shutdown.patch ...

Applying consolekit-0.3.0-allow-setidle.patch ...

Applying consolekit-0.3.0-skip_xmlto_validation.patch ...

Running eautoreconf in '/home/uhai/Fotos/portage/sys-auth/consolekit-0.3.0-r2/work/ConsoleKit-0.3.0' ...

Running aclocal ...

Running libtoolize --copy --force --install --automake ...

Running aclocal ...

Running autoconf ...

Running autoheader ...

Running automake --add-missing --copy ...

Running elibtoolize in: ConsoleKit-0.3.0

  Applying portage-2.2.patch ...

  Applying sed-1.5.6.patch ...

  Applying as-needed-2.2.6.patch ...

WARN (postinst)

You need to restart ConsoleKit to get the new features.

This can be done with /etc/init.d/consolekit restart

but make sure you do this and then restart your session

otherwise you will get access denied for certain actions

```

Da der Rechner inzwischen mehrfach neu gestartet wurde ist auch consolekit neu gestartet. Verbirgt sich hier noch eine weitere Fußangel? Ich kann keine erkennen....

/etc/conf.d/xdm:

```
# KDE-specific note: kdm-3.5 and kdm-4.0 are just examples. You will find all

# possible versions by looking at the directories in /usr/kde/.

# DISPLAYMANAGER="xdm"

DISPLAYMANAGER="kdm-4.3"
```

Also ich hätte das so verstanden, dass man hier für kdm auch die Versionsnummer angeben muss. Warum stände das sonst so im Kommentar?

Hald läuft, siehe hier:

```
localhost uhai # /etc/init.d/hald status

 * status:  started

```

 *Quote:*   

> liefer bitte vernünftige log outputs von /var/log/Xorg.*.log (wenn dein kdmstart _nicht_ funktioniert hat)

 

ok, das volle Log:

```
localhost uhai # cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log                      

This is a pre-release version of the X server from The X.Org Foundation.

It is not supported in any way.                                         

Bugs may be filed in the bugzilla at http://bugs.freedesktop.org/.      

Select the "xorg" product for bugs you find in this release.            

Before reporting bugs in pre-release versions please check the          

latest version in the X.Org Foundation git repository.                  

See http://wiki.x.org/wiki/GitPage for git access instructions.         

X.Org X Server 1.6.3.901 (1.6.4 RC 1)

Release Date: 2009-8-25              

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0    

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.30-gentoo-r6 i686 

Current Operating System: Linux localhost 2.6.31-gentoo-r6 #1 Sat Nov 28 13:08:49 CET 2009 i686

Build Date: 12 October 2009  11:14:00PM                                                        

                                                                                               

        Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org                                     

        to make sure that you have the latest version.                                         

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,                             

        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,                               

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.                          

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Wed Dec  9 19:44:34 2009                           

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"                                                   

(==) ServerLayout "X.org Configured"                                                           

(**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)                                                                  

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"                                                                

(**) |   |-->Device "nVidia Inc. Geforce2"                                                     

(**) Option "AutoAddDevices" "on"                                                              

(**) Automatically adding devices                                                              

(==) Automatically enabling devices                                                            

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" does not exist.                                     

        Entry deleted from font path.                                                          

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF" does not exist.                                      

        Entry deleted from font path.                                                          

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/" does not exist.                                   

        Entry deleted from font path.                                                          

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" does not exist.                                     

        Entry deleted from font path.                                                          

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF" does not exist.                                      

        Entry deleted from font path.                                                          

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/" does not exist.                                   

        Entry deleted from font path.                                                          

(**) FontPath set to:                                                                          

        /usr/share/fonts/misc/,                                                                

        /usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,                                                              

        /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/,                                                               

        /usr/share/fonts/misc/,                                                                

        /usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,                                                              

        /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/                                                                

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"                                                 

(**) Extension "Composite" is enabled                                                          

(II) Cannot locate a core pointer device.                                                      

(II) Cannot locate a core keyboard device.                                                     

(II) The server relies on HAL to provide the list of input devices.                            

        If no devices become available, reconfigure HAL or disable AllowEmptyInput.            

(II) Loader magic: 0x1da0                                                                      

(II) Module ABI versions:                                                                      

        X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4                                                            

        X.Org Video Driver: 5.0                                                                

        X.Org XInput driver : 4.0                                                              

        X.Org Server Extension : 2.0                                                           

(II) Loader running on linux                                                                   

(--) using VT number 7                                                                         

(--) PCI:*(0:1:0:0) 10de:0322:1462:9980 nVidia Corporation NV34 [GeForce FX 5200] rev 161, Mem @ 0xe0000000/16777216, 0xd8000000/134217728, BIOS @ 0x????????/131072                              

(WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)                        

(II) No APM support in BIOS or kernel                                                            

(II) System resource ranges:                                                                     

        [0] -1  0       0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]                                      

        [1] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]                                  

        [2] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]                                  

        [3] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]                                  

        [4] -1  0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]                                      

        [5] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]                                      

(II) "extmod" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file. 

(II) "dbe" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.    

(II) "glx" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.    

(II) "record" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file. 

(II) "dri" will be loaded by default.                                                            

(II) "dri2" will be loaded by default.                                                           

(II) LoadModule: "glx"                                                                           

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libglx.so                                         

(II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"                                                     

        compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0                                               

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension                                                     

(II) NVIDIA GLX Module  173.14.20  Thu Jun 25 19:49:59 PDT 2009                                  

(II) Loading extension GLX                                                                       

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"                                                                        

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libextmod.so                                      

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"                                                    

        compiled for 1.6.3.901, module version = 1.0.0                                           

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension                                                     

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0                                           

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER                                                          

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension                                                  

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA                                                               

(II) Loading extension DPMS                                                                      

(II) Loading extension XVideo                                                                    

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation                                                 

(II) Loading extension X-Resource                                                                

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"                                                                           

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdbe.so                                         

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"                                                       

        compiled for 1.6.3.901, module version = 1.0.0                                           

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension                                                     

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0                                           

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER                                                             

(II) LoadModule: "record"                                                                        

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//librecord.so                                      

(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"                                                    

        compiled for 1.6.3.901, module version = 1.13.0                                          

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension                                                     

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0                                           

(II) Loading extension RECORD                                                                    

(II) LoadModule: "wfb"                                                                           

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libwfb.so                                                    

(II) Module wfb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"                                                       

        compiled for 1.6.3.901, module version = 1.0.0                                           

        ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4                                           

(II) LoadModule: "type1"                                                                         

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module type1                                                         

(II) UnloadModule: "type1"                                                                       

(EE) Failed to load module "type1" (module does not exist, 0)                                    

(II) LoadModule: "dri"                                                                           

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module dri                                                           

(II) UnloadModule: "dri"                                                                         

(EE) Failed to load module "dri" (module does not exist, 0)                                      

(II) LoadModule: "dri2"                                                                          

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module dri2                                                          

(II) UnloadModule: "dri2"                                                                        

(EE) Failed to load module "dri2" (module does not exist, 0)                                     

(II) LoadModule: "nvidia"                                                                        

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//nvidia_drv.so                                        

(II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"                                                  

        compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0                                               

        Module class: X.Org Video Driver                                                         

(II) NVIDIA dlloader X Driver  173.14.20  Thu Jun 25 19:28:52 PDT 2009                           

(II) NVIDIA Unified Driver for all Supported NVIDIA GPUs                                         

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01@00:00:0                                                           

(II) Loading sub module "fb"                                                                     

(II) LoadModule: "fb"                                                                            

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libfb.so                                                     

(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"                                                        

        compiled for 1.6.3.901, module version = 1.0.0                                           

        ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4                                           

(II) Loading sub module "wfb"                                                                    

(II) LoadModule: "wfb"                                                                           

(II) Reloading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libwfb.so                                                  

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"                                                                 

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"                                                                        

(II) Module "ramdac" already built-in                                                            

(II) resource ranges after probing:                                                              

        [0] -1  0       0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]                                      

        [1] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]                                  

        [2] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]                                  

        [3] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]                                  

        [4] -1  0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]                                      

        [5] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]                                      

(**) NVIDIA(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32                                                

(==) NVIDIA(0): RGB weight 888                                                                   

(==) NVIDIA(0): Default visual is TrueColor                                                      

(==) NVIDIA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)                                           

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "RenderAccel" "true"                                                      

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true"                                            

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "DPI" "120 x 120"                                                         

(**) NVIDIA(0): Enabling RENDER acceleration                                                     

(II) NVIDIA(0): Support for GLX with the Damage and Composite X extensions is                    

(II) NVIDIA(0):     enabled.                                                                     

(II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA GPU GeForce FX 5200 (NV34) at PCI:1:0:0 (GPU-0)                           

(--) NVIDIA(0): Memory: 131072 kBytes                                                            

(--) NVIDIA(0): VideoBIOS: 04.34.20.87.00                                                        

(II) NVIDIA(0): Detected AGP rate: 8X                                                            

(--) NVIDIA(0): Interlaced video modes are supported on this GPU                                 

(--) NVIDIA(0): Connected display device(s) on GeForce FX 5200 at PCI:1:0:0:                     

(--) NVIDIA(0):     Maxdata (RogenTech) (CRT-0)                                                  

(--) NVIDIA(0): Maxdata (RogenTech) (CRT-0): 350.0 MHz maximum pixel clock                       

(II) NVIDIA(0): Assigned Display Device: CRT-0                                                   

(II) NVIDIA(0): Validated modes:                                                                 

(II) NVIDIA(0):     "1024x768"                                                                   

(II) NVIDIA(0):     "800x600"                                                                    

(II) NVIDIA(0):     "640x480"                                                                    

(II) NVIDIA(0): Virtual screen size determined to be 1024 x 768                                  

(**) NVIDIA(0): DPI set to (120, 120); computed from "DPI" X config option                       

(==) NVIDIA(0): Enabling 32-bit ARGB GLX visuals.                                                

(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp                                                            

(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.                                                                

(II) resource ranges after preInit:                                                              

        [0] -1  0       0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]                                      

        [1] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]                                  

        [2] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]                                  

        [3] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]                                  

        [4] -1  0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]                                      

        [5] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]                                      

(II) NVIDIA(0): Initialized AGP GART.                                                            

(II) NVIDIA(0): Unable to connect to the ACPI daemon; the ACPI daemon may not                    

(II) NVIDIA(0):     be running or the "AcpidSocketPath" X configuration option                   

(II) NVIDIA(0):     may not be set correctly.  When the ACPI daemon is                           

(II) NVIDIA(0):     available, the NVIDIA X driver can use it to receive ACPI                    

(II) NVIDIA(0):     events.  For details, please see the "ConnectToAcpid" and                    

(II) NVIDIA(0):     "AcpidSocketPath" X configuration options in Appendix B: X                   

(II) NVIDIA(0):     Config Options in the README.                                                

(II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "1024x768"                                                          

(II) Loading extension NV-GLX                                                                    

(II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA 3D Acceleration Architecture Initialized                                  

(II) NVIDIA(0): Using the NVIDIA 2D acceleration architecture                                    

(==) NVIDIA(0): Backing store disabled                                                           

(==) NVIDIA(0): Silken mouse enabled                                                             

(II) NVIDIA(0): DPMS enabled                                                                     

(II) Loading extension NV-CONTROL                                                                

(==) RandR enabled                                                                               

(II) Initializing built-in extension Generic Event Extension                                     

(II) Initializing built-in extension SHAPE                                                       

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM                                                     

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension                                             

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST                                                       

(II) Initializing built-in extension BIG-REQUESTS                                                

(II) Initializing built-in extension SYNC                                                        

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD                                                   

(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-MISC                                                     

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA                                                    

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES                                                      

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER                                                      

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR                                                       

(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE                                                   

(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE                                                      

(II) Initializing extension GLX                                                                  

(II) config/hal: Adding input device Sleep Button                                                

(II) LoadModule: "evdev"                                                                         

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//evdev_drv.so                                           

(II) Module evdev: vendor="X.Org Foundation"                                                     

        compiled for 1.6.3.901, module version = 2.2.5                                           

        Module class: X.Org XInput Driver                                                        

        ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 4.0                                              

(**) Sleep Button: always reports core events                                                    

(**) Sleep Button: Device: "/dev/input/event7"                                                   

(II) Sleep Button: Found keys                                                                    

(II) Sleep Button: Configuring as keyboard                                                       

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Sleep Button" (type: KEYBOARD)                        

(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"                                                                  

(**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"                                                                  

(**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"                                                                    

(II) config/hal: Adding input device Power Button                                                

(**) Power Button: always reports core events                                                    

(**) Power Button: Device: "/dev/input/event6"                                                   

(II) Power Button: Found keys                                                                    

(II) Power Button: Configuring as keyboard                                                       

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Power Button" (type: KEYBOARD)                        

(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"                                                                  

(**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"                                                                  

(**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"                                                                    

(II) config/hal: Adding input device Power Button                                                

(**) Power Button: always reports core events                                                    

(**) Power Button: Device: "/dev/input/event5"                                                   

(II) Power Button: Found keys                                                                    

(II) Power Button: Configuring as keyboard                                                       

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Power Button" (type: KEYBOARD)                        

(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"                                                                  

(**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"                                                                  

(**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"                                                                    

(II) config/hal: Adding input device 2.4GHz 2way RF Mouse Receiver                               

(**) 2.4GHz 2way RF Mouse Receiver: always reports core events                                   

(**) 2.4GHz 2way RF Mouse Receiver: Device: "/dev/input/event4"                                  

(II) 2.4GHz 2way RF Mouse Receiver: Found 12 mouse buttons                                       

(II) 2.4GHz 2way RF Mouse Receiver: Found x and y relative axes                                  

(II) 2.4GHz 2way RF Mouse Receiver: Found scroll wheel(s)                                        

(II) 2.4GHz 2way RF Mouse Receiver: Found keys                                                   

(II) 2.4GHz 2way RF Mouse Receiver: Configuring as mouse                                         

(II) 2.4GHz 2way RF Mouse Receiver: Configuring as keyboard                                      

(**) 2.4GHz 2way RF Mouse Receiver: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5                                

(**) 2.4GHz 2way RF Mouse Receiver: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200                                                                                      

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "2.4GHz 2way RF Mouse Receiver" (type: KEYBOARD)       

(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"                                                                  

(**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"                                                                  

(**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"                                                                    

(**) 2.4GHz 2way RF Mouse Receiver: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1                        

(**) 2.4GHz 2way RF Mouse Receiver: (accel) filter chain progression: 2.00                       

(**) 2.4GHz 2way RF Mouse Receiver: (accel) filter stage 0: 20.00 ms                             

(**) 2.4GHz 2way RF Mouse Receiver: (accel) set acceleration profile 0                           

(II) 2.4GHz 2way RF Mouse Receiver: initialized for relative axes.                               

(II) config/hal: Adding input device ImPS/2 Logitech Wheel Mouse                                 

(**) ImPS/2 Logitech Wheel Mouse: always reports core events                                     

(**) ImPS/2 Logitech Wheel Mouse: Device: "/dev/input/event3"                                    

(II) ImPS/2 Logitech Wheel Mouse: Found 3 mouse buttons                                          

(II) ImPS/2 Logitech Wheel Mouse: Found x and y relative axes                                    

(II) ImPS/2 Logitech Wheel Mouse: Found scroll wheel(s)                                          

(II) ImPS/2 Logitech Wheel Mouse: Configuring as mouse                                           

(**) ImPS/2 Logitech Wheel Mouse: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5                                  

(**) ImPS/2 Logitech Wheel Mouse: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200                                                                                        

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "ImPS/2 Logitech Wheel Mouse" (type: MOUSE)            

(**) ImPS/2 Logitech Wheel Mouse: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1                          

(**) ImPS/2 Logitech Wheel Mouse: (accel) filter chain progression: 2.00                         

(**) ImPS/2 Logitech Wheel Mouse: (accel) filter stage 0: 20.00 ms                               

(**) ImPS/2 Logitech Wheel Mouse: (accel) set acceleration profile 0                             

(II) ImPS/2 Logitech Wheel Mouse: initialized for relative axes.                                 

(II) config/hal: Adding input device AT Translated Set 2 keyboard                                

(**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: always reports core events                                    

(**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Device: "/dev/input/event2"                                   

(II) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Found keys                                                    

(II) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Configuring as keyboard                                       

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "AT Translated Set 2 keyboard" (type: KEYBOARD)        

(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"                                                                  

(**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"                                                                  

(**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

(II) config/hal: Adding input device Macintosh mouse button emulation

(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: always reports core events

(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: Device: "/dev/input/event0"

(II) Macintosh mouse button emulation: Found 3 mouse buttons

(II) Macintosh mouse button emulation: Found x and y relative axes

(II) Macintosh mouse button emulation: Configuring as mouse

(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Macintosh mouse button emulation" (type: MOUSE)

(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1

(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: (accel) filter chain progression: 2.00

(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: (accel) filter stage 0: 20.00 ms

(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: (accel) set acceleration profile 0

(II) Macintosh mouse button emulation: initialized for relative axes.

```

Habe ich etwas übersehen? Nach dem manuellen Start mit startx läuft ja auch alles, also sollte der X-Server lauffähig konfiguriert sein.

ConsoleKit-Log:

```
1260249705.228 type=SEAT_SESSION_ADDED : seat-id='Seat1' session-id='Session1' session-type='' session-x11-display=':0' session-x11-display-device='/dev/tty7' session-display-device='/dev/tty1' session-remote-host-name='' session-is-local=TRUE session-unix-user=1000 session-creation-time='2009-12-08T05:21:45.148167Z'                                                                      

1260249705.330 type=SEAT_ACTIVE_SESSION_CHANGED : seat-id='Seat1' session-id='Session1'          

1260251108.568 type=SEAT_SESSION_REMOVED : seat-id='Seat1' session-id='Session1' session-type='' session-x11-display=':0' session-x11-display-device='/dev/tty7' session-display-device='/dev/tty1' session-remote-host-name='' session-is-local=TRUE session-unix-user=1000 session-creation-time='2009-12-08T05:21:45.148167Z'                                                                    

1260251108.838 type=SEAT_ACTIVE_SESSION_CHANGED : seat-id='Seat1' session-id=''                  

1260251154.443 type=SEAT_ADDED : seat-id='Seat1' seat-kind=0                                     

1260304687.040 type=SEAT_ADDED : seat-id='Seat1' seat-kind=0                                     

1260303022.720 type=SEAT_SESSION_ADDED : seat-id='Seat1' session-id='Session1' session-type='' session-x11-display=':0' session-x11-display-device='/dev/tty7' session-display-device='/dev/tty1' session-remote-host-name='' session-is-local=TRUE session-unix-user=1000 session-creation-time='2009-12-08T20:10:22.642284Z'

1260303023.066 type=SEAT_ACTIVE_SESSION_CHANGED : seat-id='Seat1' session-id='Session1'

1260317004.183 type=SEAT_SESSION_REMOVED : seat-id='Seat1' session-id='Session1' session-type='' session-x11-display=':0' session-x11-display-device='/dev/tty7' session-display-device='/dev/tty1' session-remote-host-name='' session-is-local=TRUE session-unix-user=1000 session-creation-time='2009-12-08T20:10:22.642284Z'

1260317005.143 type=SEAT_ACTIVE_SESSION_CHANGED : seat-id='Seat1' session-id=''

1260384954.981 type=SEAT_ADDED : seat-id='Seat1' seat-kind=0

1260384279.457 type=SEAT_SESSION_ADDED : seat-id='Seat1' session-id='Session1' session-type='' session-x11-display=':0' session-x11-display-device='/dev/tty7' session-display-device='/dev/tty1' session-remote-host-name='' session-is-local=TRUE session-unix-user=1000 session-creation-time='2009-12-09T18:44:39.370481Z'

1260384279.559 type=SEAT_ACTIVE_SESSION_CHANGED : seat-id='Seat1' session-id='Session1'

```

Sieht doch auch gut aus, oder? 

Danke für Eure Hilfe. Habt Ihr noch eine Idee?

uhai

----------

## firefly

 *uhai wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Da der Rechner inzwischen mehrfach neu gestartet wurde ist auch consolekit neu gestartet. Verbirgt sich hier noch eine weitere Fußangel? Ich kann keine erkennen....
> 
> /etc/conf.d/xdm:
> ...

 

scheinbar hast du doch nicht das getan was wir dir weiter oben schon vorgeschlagen haben...

Die Versionsnummer war nur notwendig, da früher kdm geslottet installiert wurde. Da jetzt kdm nicht mehr geslottet installiert wird ist die Versionsnummer überflüssig für kdm-4.x.

----------

## uhai

Danke firefly, mit Erklärung verstehe ich das. Ohne Erklärung habe ich Euch missverstanden und den Kommentar mit Eurer Aussage zu "kdm-4.3" vereint. Also ändere ich den Eintrag....

uhai

<edit>Das war's - jetzt läuft's - Danke Euch allen...</edit>

----------

